# Third hand hawk



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone use one of these ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

that looks like an elbow full of mud, but would be handy at times. seen holders for pans. never for hawgs. could save me the time of wondering witch window seal i stuck my hawg.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

don't think I would be too keen on it .I use a P&K where it is the most logical to use it ,and the same with the H&T .Plus I only pull out the hawk while using the trowel so....
The only thing I found more useful is to get the hollow plastic handle .That way if you have a mini baker around ,it gives you a place where to set it .When it's smoke time or lunch ,it goes on top of the bucket .
The pan is the product to use if you need two hands free ,you can brace it between you belly and the wall (length wise) or your hip and the wall .A cheap plastic mud pan is probably cheaper to buy than that product


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Gee ,now you got me staring at the product now Mudslingr ???
the only place I could see using it is on screws with my mini hawk(don't know why I bought it) .That way I could have a knife in one hand and a ball peen hammer in the other .But I can envision it becoming a gadget that collects dust in the box of my truck or garage though ,along with the others


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> don't think I would be too keen on it .I use a P&K where it is the most logical to use it ,and the same with the H&T .Plus I only pull out the hawk while using the trowel so....
> The only thing I found more useful is to get the hollow plastic handle .That way if you have a mini baker around ,it gives you a place where to set it .When it's smoke time or lunch ,it goes on top of the bucket .
> The pan is the product to use if you need two hands free ,you can brace it between you belly and the wall (length wise) or your hip and the wall .A cheap plastic mud pan is probably cheaper to buy than that product


my old man does that . if a hawk handle has a cap . he pulls it off .


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

That is different.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Gee ,now you got me staring at the product now Mudslingr ???
> the only place I could see using it is on screws with my mini hawk(don't know why I bought it) .That way I could have a knife in one hand and a ball peen hammer in the other .But I can envision it becoming a gadget that collects dust in the box of my truck or garage though ,along with the others


I hear ya ! I'm not sure what to make of it either. Like you said, it might be very handy for screws with a mini-hawk. I like that idea until you bend over.
I think I get a bigger kick out of the guy wearing a black shirt while taping and that purrrrrty matching red belt.


----------



## git-r-dun (May 1, 2010)

I've had one of those for 10yrs now. Its quite handy at times.


----------



## 1/2 irish (Nov 21, 2010)

*thinking too hard...*

:thumbdown: At first I thought it looks like an idea that may take off....but then I came to my senses. I would not by one. What I usually do is just take the hawk and slamm it onto the wall mudside and let it go. The hawk actually stays on the wall like a suction cup affect. Plenty of time to apply the tape w/ your now freed hawk hand. An awesome trade trick I learned years ago. Try it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I think that thing would make my pants fall down. And I'd probably gouge all of my fresh run metal with it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I think I get a bigger kick out of the guy wearing a black shirt while taping and that purrrrrty matching red belt.


And you'll notice it looks like he's holding his arm up over his head...which is how he'll have to walk around all day:laughing:


----------

